# Do you have a bicycle in your living space?



## Kali Kolo (Mar 12, 2012)

OK How many of you out there have a bicycle on display IN YOUR HOME.  Not your man cave, not your attic, not the mother in laws apartment you threw your mothering law out of to house your bicycle collection, no.  

I want to know how many of you have a bicycle on display in your living space and what it is.  Pictures are not necessary.  I do not care if it is your daily rider that you sleep with at night. So long as the bicycle spends its non use hours residing in the same space you do.  

To start it off…

I have one bicycle permanently on display in my home.  I have a spot in a stairway that I will hang a bicycle on.  I rotate my bicycles throughout the year.  The bicycle in the first picture is my Wife's Ames & Frost Imperial Wheel Model 36.  The wall mount is an 1890s original STRONG ARM with original chain, hooks, paint and everything.  The STRONG ARM is truly strong.  In the second picture of the wall mount you can see the handlebars and seat of an 1889 Safety Bicycle that brings new meaning to the concept of a heavy bicycle.




 



I am fortunate that my wife likes bicycles also.  I am unfortunate that she does not like them as much as I do and limits me to one “in our living space”. 

Further to the point, I am limited to the total number I can keep at our new house.  Our last home I took over an entire rentable apartment just to house my collection.  They needed AC and climate control too.  Every month my wife would remind me of the rental income I lost by a line entry in the family budget showing the total per month cost of housing my toys.  So now I am given the attic to house my toys and a limit of 6 bicycles.  Good thing she seldom goes to the attic.  We never put a limit on parts .  No honey that is a parts bike, not a bicycle.

Part of my reason for asking is if enough of us are doing this and doing so with more than one, well…  I will have some empirical evidence that I am not alone in my desire to live with a “few” bicycles in the house like other normal people.  You think she will buy it?

Later,

Kali Kolo


----------



## partsguy (Mar 12, 2012)

Much to my dad's dismay, when I am restoring bicycles full force, parts are everywhere. I'm normally a perfectionist clean freak (runs in the family, mom's side) and everything is in order and proper/ But when I go at it, things quickly becoe an "Organized Mess". I don't know why. I was tripping over the brakes to my Western Flyer Kodiak in the basement (I was a fool to put those there!) and my Huffys also constantly came in the house when it was too wet to work outside. But they only go so far as the backroom/family room because the carpet is very short and easy to clean. Back at the old house, my first Classic, a 1963 Clumbia Torpedo, also came in the house for wet sanding. Why? The bath tub was convenient.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Mar 12, 2012)

My X-53, that is waiting for paint that is bare metal, is setting in my living room because the garage isn't attached to the house and has no heat and to prevent rust it sets in the house on the carpet...

-Sam


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Mar 12, 2012)

Your not alone my friend. I have one in the office and one hanging at the top of the stairs. I'd have more but thats all I got spousal approval,( well really it was forgiveness it easier that way)


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 12, 2012)

*Spousal approval*



cruiserbikekid said:


> Your not alone my friend. I have one in the office and one hanging at the top of the stairs. I'd have more but thats all I got spousal approval,( well really it was forgiveness it easier that way)




In my old age I have learned that in regards to my spouse, forgiveness is easier to obtain than permission.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 12, 2012)

Racycle in my bedroom leaning against the fireplace.

Trudy's Lovell-Diamond is in the living room.

Lots of bikes in the garage, but the turn of the century ones are special

right now.................the others are jealous.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Mar 12, 2012)

No wife,6 bikes,

That's not a lot is it?

4, I hope will be sold at the Wheelmen bike swap coming up, in Vancouver

By by bikes, I only need two CCMs, and I'm done.

It's good to have bikes livingroom, you can keep stuff in the carriers and dry your underware on the handlebars...


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 12, 2012)

Lawrence Ruskin said:


> It's good to have bikes livingroom, you can keep stuff in the carriers and dry your underware on the handlebars...




LoL.  Life is good.

Thank you


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 12, 2012)

my bluebird, hoppy,and shelby airflow plus lots of junk


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Mar 12, 2012)

Well so far I only have a bicycle in my bedroom, one in the living room, two will go in the family room when they are done and two are here at my shop. I will eventually have two more to display at my house and then I think I'll be done collecting for the most part.
Unless someone sells me a 1940 Dayton Twinflex (girls of course)


----------



## HARPO (Mar 12, 2012)

Slight_Rust_is_Accepted said:


> My X-53, that is waiting for paint that is bare metal, is setting in my living room because the garage isn't attached to the house and has no heat and to prevent rust it sets in the house on the carpet...
> 
> -Sam




FYI.....if it's below freezing, for whatever the scientific explanation is, rust stops. Crazy, but true! Of course, once the temperature goes over 32, rust begins once again.


----------



## ABC Services (Mar 12, 2012)

*Living with lead covered metal*

Yep the one is in my front foyer and the other pic is in my home office


----------



## walter branche (Mar 12, 2012)

*Kali -Kolo strong arm*

I remember the day you strong armed the strong arm from me.. ,I have 3 bikes in my livingroom , and more to come , . you will see when you pass through here on your way to the gettin place , .. About those tires ,they should be in the smithsonian museum , you should be a proud american and donate them and get the 5,000 tax deduction ,. or sell them to the rubber collector that wants you to stop the auction , ., I can not believe you would not take the 2,500.00 that i offered , when my wife gives me the grocery money ,I can up my offer a tiny bit ,..Dont forget to spin around 3 times and click your heels  ,. Walter Branche  --Velocipede Ventures


----------



## JOEL (Mar 12, 2012)

I spend most of my time in the basement, and it is full of bikes... only my wife's road bike is upstairs at the moment.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2012)

There are 24 in the house now not counting the unicycle and parts. Pics are of living room and kitchen. Also have bikes in spare bedroom, master bedroom, and master bath. My whole house IS a mancave! Wanna put old license plates all over the walls-no wife-no problem-girl friends don't seem to mind too much!


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 12, 2012)

Freqman1 said:


> There are 24 in the house now not counting the unicycle and parts. Pics are of living room and kitchen. Also have bikes in spare bedroom, master bedroom, and master bath. My whole house IS a mancave! Wanna put old license plates all over the walls-no wife-no problem-girl friends don't seem to mind too much!




Oh My... 

I am available for adoption.  I promise never to part out a bicycle again and be a good boy.  

Sir That is divine.  You have achieved that which I can only dream of.  I will now use you as the vision of what my life would be like without my wife and family.  Not that I would trade them for any collection of bicycles, NO.  They are far dearer to me than that.  BUT IF I WERE SINGLE MAN (to the music of If I were a rich man) I would live like you.  Bravo.  I will use this vision to tide me through the new born due end of April, and the bath times for him and his three year old brother, and the three nieces who spend every day with us, and their friends for drinks and snacks and potties and...

Please adopt me.

Shalom


----------



## mazdaflyer (Mar 12, 2012)

*Tank envy*



ABC Services said:


> Yep the one is in my front foyer and the other pic is in my home office
> 
> View attachment 45452
> 
> View attachment 45453




Wow no wonder tanks are hard to find...nice collection!


----------



## spylab (Mar 12, 2012)

My home is very clean-cut and modern, so I only have three on display in my living space:

In the foyer, a fully restored 1967 Typhoon Deluxe on the wall, and an ultra-rare 1988 Hutch HPV Superbike down on the ground





In the living room, my 48" ordinary (a rideable replica) fills in the bay window.






During the winter months I also have a fixed gear hooked up to a trainer in the living room, but spring definitely feels sprung out here and I am back to commuting to work.
All the other bikes are in the garage, basement or in a thousand pieces.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Mar 12, 2012)

Love your collection on shelves.  That gives me some ideas.. Would show it to my gf n see what she says..



ABC Services said:


> Yep the one is in my front foyer and the other pic is in my home office
> 
> View attachment 45452
> 
> View attachment 45453


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Mar 12, 2012)

Im glad im not the only one.. I had over 40 in the house, but my im relocating. I dont think ill be able to break my personal record on first floor with the next house. Im just glad i ve done that. 



Freqman1 said:


> There are 24 in the house now not counting the unicycle and parts. Pics are of living room and kitchen. Also have bikes in spare bedroom, master bedroom, and master bath. My whole house IS a mancave! Wanna put old license plates all over the walls-no wife-no problem-girl friends don't seem to mind too much!


----------



## Kali Kolo (Mar 12, 2012)

walter branche said:


> I remember the day you strong armed the strong arm from me.. ,I have 3 bikes in my livingroom , and more to come , . you will see when you pass through here on your way to the gettin place , .. About those tires ,they should be in the smithsonian museum , you should be a proud american and donate them and get the 5,000 tax deduction ,. or sell them to the rubber collector that wants you to stop the auction , ., I can not believe you would not take the 2,500.00 that i offered , when my wife gives me the grocery money ,I can up my offer a tiny bit ,..Dont forget to spin around 3 times and click your heels  ,. Walter Branche  --Velocipede Ventures




Walter,

As to the Strong Arm.  Yes point in fact this is one of my prized pieces.  You see it IN MY HOME.  Leni knew the day we bought it from you that would be for Niki.  I may not be Ed Berry Sr. able to leave my son a museum of toys but I can give him a few select pieces and the same passion and purity of vision Ed Berry Jr currently possess.  Niki will have to do the rest.  And your Help has been invaluable.  Thank You.

As to the tires.  I told you, ten times that amount and I will stop the auction not a penny farthing less.  As to the “rubber collector” he was only interested until he found out I cut the Boothroyd's off the wood rims with a hack saw.



…


Waite.


…


…


Only joking… A little CABE humor, very little.  I DID NOT CUT THE BOOTHROYD TIRES WITH A HACKSAW.

DO NOT SELL THE NEW MAIL.  I will buy it from you and you keep it.  Just leave it to your god son in your will.  I can hardly wait to get up there and ride the New Mail.

OK.  I will see you soon.  

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## walter branche (Mar 13, 2012)

*history getting made right before your eyes*

Thanks , possibly only 4 of the strong arm cycle holders in the world, .. Class, get ready for the tire sale history lesson , There will not be homework , no one has ever received a teaching like they are getting about tires and value . This bidder, is a bit timid he is bumping his bid like a kid scared of the water ,also has only purchased 3 items .travel safe ,wpb


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

Speaking of water, Maybe you Florida guys should stop drinking it. I think they're putting something in it.


----------



## chitown (Mar 13, 2012)

walter branche said:


> .. Class, get ready for the tire sale history lesson...




[video=youtube_share;Dgj3I9hB6Ng]http://youtu.be/Dgj3I9hB6Ng[/video]

Is this the class that we learn about auctions ending early with rubber cemented hundred dollar bills and secret backroom handshakes? At least there is no homework.

P.S. I have no bikes in my living space... unless you consider my garage a living space which I sometimes do.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 13, 2012)

No.............


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

Me neither on ghosts with bikes or bikes in house or even house with ghosts or hosts with spokes......


----------



## Sulley (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Me neither on ghosts with bikes or bikes in house or even house with ghosts or hosts with spokes......




...are you posing as Dr. Seuss?


----------



## EXP Jawa (Mar 13, 2012)

For quite a while, I had them in the dining room, which is also the house's central room (open floorplan, no hallways).  




However, the collection ballooned and I was forced to set up the basement as a bike shop.  I have been known, however, to occasionally bring the stand and tools up to the living room to work while watching TV...


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...are you posing as Dr. Seuss?




Too busy to pose this morning Brian. Actually I've been walking around quite a bit. If things slow down some later today, I may do some posing. Would you like me to keep you posted, as I may pose with either Pansies or Posies. But probably Posies.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Too busy to pose this morning Brian. Actually I've been walking around quite a bit. If things slow down some later today, I may do some posing. Would you like me to keep you posted, as I may pose with either Pansies or Posies. But probably Posies.




...Arrrgh!....Good Grief! (me posing as C.B.)


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...Arrrgh!....Good Grief! (me posing as C.B.)




Not too busy today then, I take it?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Not too busy today then, I take it?




..I'm at lunch....


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

If you're posing, is someone feeding you?


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> If your posing, is someone feeding you?




I have an I.V. hooked up to my posterior....


----------



## chitown (Mar 13, 2012)

*classroom clowns*

C'mon Dave, quit talking when it isn't your turn... you didn't even raise your hand either. If you keep this up there's gonna be homework for sure!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

chitown said:


> C'mon Dave, quit talking when it isn't your turn... you didn't even raise your hand either. If you keep this up there's gonna be homework for sure!




...maybe his hand is previously engaged....


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

Always have to do things the hard way, eh Brian? At least now I understand why you are always spouting.....well, you know.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a bicycle or two in my rec room....


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

chitown said:


> C'mon Dave, quit talking when it isn't your turn... you didn't even raise your hand either. If you keep this up there's gonna be homework for sure!




Playground? After School? You? Me? Brian? Hand? Homework? Pansies? Posies? Ghosts? Houses? Bikes? Hoses?


----------



## vincev (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks Marko for screwing up another thread so intelligent conversation cannot be had.This WAS a deep and intelligent thread.


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2012)

Anybody Else? Or will it just be a small pile of the three of you in the playground.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Mar 13, 2012)

One of mine has a spot on the mantle!
I have since, put the correct seat and ND 2 speed on it.


----------



## vdancer (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah, but mostly the newer bikes.


----------

